

Linux kernel advances - jaspertheghost
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kernel-advances/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw97Kernel-Advances&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=grsitelnxw97

======
dnewcome
That's great that the kernel has all of those new features, but I don't feel
better knowing that the kernel is now 2M lines heavier than before.

~~~
lutorm
Yeah, I was thinking the same. I wonder how many of those lines are really
"kernel-for-real" essential code and how many are in various drivers.

~~~
krschultz
the vast majority are drivers, there are thousands upon thousands of drivers
in there which means hundreds of thousands of lines of code.

------
blasdel
Now that squashfs is finally in vanilla, hopefully a solid unionfs
implementation will make it in soon. Both have been shipping on livecds for
years, but just never made it all the way upstream.

